# Heading to CC on Tuesday What.....



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

What should i fish for?


----------



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

well i fished for crappie along the banks and trees.. caught non.. 
did catch 4 bluegill 
and 2 bass

where are the crappie this time of year?


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hard telling I was drilling em in summer and now I have the same luck you had last I heard was they were still deep but tht been few weeks ago


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

